# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  पसंद का अवतार

## Munneraja

सेटिंग्स पर क्लिक करें
बांयी तरफ लिस्ट में "अवतार संपादन" पर क्लिक करें 
नयी विंडो में "यूज कस्टम अवतार" को काम में लें 
यहाँ आप अपने कंप्यूटर या किसी वेब साईट से अवतार ले सकते हैं

----------


## tm007

"यूज कस्टम अवतार" आप्शन में नहीं आ रहा कृपया सहायता करें  - धन्यवाद

----------


## Munneraja

> "यूज कस्टम अवतार" आप्शन में नहीं आ रहा कृपया सहायता करें  - धन्यवाद


 आपकी शिकायत कार्यवाही के लिए प्रस्तुत कर दी गई है 
शीघ्र ही निवारण हो जाएगी

----------


## ravi chacha

> सेटिंग्स पर क्लिक करें
> बांयी तरफ लिस्ट में "अवतार संपादन" पर क्लिक करें 
> नयी विंडो में "यूज कस्टम अवतार" को काम में लें 
> यहाँ आप अपने कंप्यूटर या किसी वेब साईट से अवतार ले सकते हैं


"यूज कस्टम अवतार" आप्शन में नहीं आ रहा कृपया सहायता करें  - धन्यवाद

----------


## groopji

एनिमेटेड अवतार किस तरह से लगाए जाएं क्रप्या बताने का कष्ट कीजिए

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

धन्यवाद मित्र , आपकी सहायता से मै भी अवतार दाल पाया।

----------


## swami ji

हेलो दोस्त आपका धनवाद

----------


## swami ji

पर सेट नहीं होते हे जरा देखना तकनिकी खराबी तो नहीं हे न

----------


## Mr_perfect

मेरा अवतार ऐनीमेटिड है पर फिर भी ये हिल नहीँ रहा
कृपया मदद कीजिए

----------


## rehan0101

मेरा अवतार ऐनीमेटिड है पर फिर भी ये हिल नहीँ रहा
कृपया मदद कीजA

----------


## Mr_perfect

> मेरा अवतार ऐनीमेटिड है पर फिर भी ये हिल नहीँ रहा
> कृपया मदद कीजA


मित्र आपको अपना अवतार 80 X 80 या इससे कम मेँ एडिट करना होगी इससे ज्यादा मेँ अवतार ऐनीमेटिड नहीँ दिखेगा

----------


## calvitf

मित्रो मैंने व पंकज फोरम के सदस्यो के लिए बहुत से अवतार नीचे दिये गए लिंक पर डाल रखे है
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=14693


जिससे सभी मित्रो को अपने पसंद के अवतार एक ही जगह मिल जाये 

मै फोरम के साथियों से आवाहन करता हु की अवतार से संबन्धित 
तकनीकी समस्या के बारे निराकरण करने मे हमारी व अन्य मित्र की मदद करे 

जैसे
 1- अवतार कैसे डाले 
2- अवतार को कैसे छोटा बड़ा करे
3- एनिमेटेड अवतार के बारे मे पूरी तकनीकी जानकारी

----------


## satyamji

सूत्र बहुत ही अच्छा है. कोई बताएगा कि एनिमेटेड अवतार हिलना बंद क्यों कर देता है ?

----------


## ashwanimale

क्या खूब सूत्र है, हर सदस्य की अट्रक्टिव अवतार बनाने की इच्छा पूरी कर सकता है।

----------


## PRAVIN74

क्या खूब सूत्र है, हर सदस्य की अट्रक्टिव अवतार बनाने की इच्छा पूरी कर सकता है

----------


## vrnsah@gmail.com

username kaisew badle help me yar ye option nahi dikh raha kahi pe

----------


## anita

> username kaisew badle help me yar ye option nahi dikh raha kahi pe



http://www.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=249

यहाँ निवेदन करे

----------


## vinod09

koi pik like krni ho to kse kre

----------


## Loka

> koi pik like krni ho to kse kre


आप उस सदस्य के निचे बने स्टार बटन पर क्लिक कर सकते है |

----------


## vinod09

wha click krne par ye likha aata hai 

Your comments on this post:

----------


## vinod09

kal tek ye site kuch alag thi aaj change hai aur mera purana login bhi nhi hua 
aisa kyo

----------


## Loka

> kal tek ye site kuch alag thi aaj change hai aur mera purana login bhi nhi hua 
> aisa kyo


इसको अपग्रेड किया था,साईट को बेटर बनाने के लिए, लेकिन उसकी परफॉरमेंस स्लो थी, इसलिए इसे फिर से रिस्टोर करना पड़ा. इसी वजह से आप लॉग इन नही कर पाए, और फिर से रजिस्टर करना पड़ा

----------

